# Cat Asks, "Hey, Where's My Food?"



## win231 (Sep 19, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/Acy17qSNPhM


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 4, 2022)

That is so funny. And cruel as well. Get up, dang human.


----------

